# hago como que estudio



## yo me moi

¿Cómo se dice en italiano _hago como que studio _?
Gracias


----------



## sabrinita85

Uhm, no me he enterado mucho de lo que quieres decir. 
Quieres decir que por ejemplo haces como si estudiaras, pero no lo haces?


----------



## yo me moi

*Sí*, que predendes que estas estudiando, pero en realidad haces cualquier otra cosa menos estudiar.


----------



## sabrinita85

Ah ok, entonces sería: *faccio finta di studiare*.
A ver si a los demás se le ocurre otra cosa.


----------



## Silvia10975

Sí, para mí también sería la manera más natural de decirlo.
Me atrevo a proponer: "faccio come se studiassi".


----------



## sabrinita85

Pero se dice más:
* hago come que estudio *o* hago como si estudiara*?


----------



## Breogan

sabrinita85 said:


> Pero se dice más:
> * hago como que estudio *o* hago como si estudiara*?



No sabría decirte, las dos me suenan igual de habituales.


----------



## sabrinita85

Breogan said:


> No sabría decirte, las dos me suenan igual de habituales.


Bien, gracias! Porque en realidad a mí me sale más natural "hago como si estudiara".

Ah y gracias también por la correción: pasa que pegué el título del hilo y no me di cuenta de que estaba mal


----------



## Quovadis

yo said:


> *Sí*, que predendes que estas estudiando, pero en realidad haces cualquier otra cosa menos estudiar.


 
En español: Hago como si estudiara.

In Italiano: Faccio come se studiassi.

Espero que te ayudara.

Ciao,
Quovadis


----------



## sabrinita85

Quovadis said:


> En español: Hago como si estudiara.
> 
> In Italiano: Faccio come se studiassi.
> 
> Espero que te (ayud*e) sirva*.
> 
> Ciao,
> Quovadis


A mí me parece que "faccio come se studiassi" sea una traducción literal de la frase original que pero no tiene mucho sentido en italiano. Pero no sabría decirlo con certidumbre, porque ahora ya estoy contagiada por la expresión española.


----------



## Silvia10975

Magari in questo caso pare non suoni molto, ma pensa a quanto si usa in altre situazioni: "fai come se non mi avessi mai visto" "facciamo come se ci fossimo conosciuti l'altro giorno" "faccio come se tu non mi avessi detto nulla"... In questi casi si usa, vero? Potrebbe quindi andare bene anche "faccio come se studiassi".
È naturalmente solo una mia idea!
 Silvia


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Otra forma de expresarlo en castellano sería *Hago ver que estudio*.


----------



## llenyador

A mi las que más me gustan son:
"hago como que estudio" y "faccio finta di studiare"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Yo creo que "Hago ver como que estudio" es como se expresaría un joven de hoy en día. "Hago ver que estudio" sería la opción más tradicional.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Cristina.

Como (DPD) :
*g) *Se antepone a la conjunción condicional _si_ para formar construcciones en las que se establece una comparación irreal o supuesta: _Habló como si todos le entendiéramos. _
*h)*[...] También se emplea la locución como que con valor modal o atenuativo:_ El niño hace como que juega; Se sentía como que había caído en una trampa._
_----------_
_Como que:_ implica probabilidad _( Oyó como que lloraba (probable) );_ o semejanza _(Hace como que llora (finge que llora); Hice como que me lo creía; "Querría que ahora te retirases en tu aposento, como que vas a buscar alguna cosa necesaria para el camino, y te dieses.. azotes" (Cervantes) )_
_Como si: _esta locución conjuntiva introduce un tipo especial de proposiciones comparativas con el verbo en subjuntivo:_ No nos saludamos, como si no nos conociésemos._
Es uno de los frequentísimos casos de comparaciones elípticas:_ "No nos saludamos, como [no nos saludaríamos] si no nos conociésemos]" __(Manuel Seco)_
_----------_
Se usan ambas mucho, pero si tuviese que elegir una yo "creo" que en España se usa más _"como que",_ aunque se usan ambas mucho.
Yo personalmente uso más _"como que"_ (yo digo: "_hace como que no la han visto",_ no digo "_hace como si no la hubieran/hubiesen visto"_; uso más _"hace como que llora_" que "_hace como si llorara/llorase_"; _"hago como que estudio" ,_ en vez de _"hago como si estudiara/estudiase")._
No siempre son intercambiables; en las comparativas, solo se puede usar _"como si" :_
_"No nos saludamos como si no nos conociéramos"_
_"No nos saludamos como que no ..."_
_"Habló como si todos le entendiéramos"_
_"Habló como que ..."_

Immagino che in italiano sia la stessa cosa e si usi _"far finta di + infinitivo" (hacer como que)_ più di _"come se + congiuntivo" (como si)_
Faccio finta di studiare (hago como que estudio)
Faccio come se studiasse (hago como si estudiara/estudiase)


----------



## la italianilla

Cristina. said:


> ...(CUT)...
> 
> _Immagino che in italiano sia la stessa cosa e si usi "far finta di" (hacer como que) più di "come se + congiuntivo" (como si)_
> [/SIZE]



pero en italiano es "far finta + infinitivo"..... 
Hago como que estudio -> Faccio finta di studiare
ciao!!!!


----------



## Cristina.

la italianilla said:


> pero en italiano es "far finta *di *+ infinitivo".....
> Hago como que estudio -> Faccio finta di studiare
> ciao!!!!


Attenzione! Far finta *di* + infinitivo.


----------



## la italianilla

Cristina. said:


> Attenzione! Far finta *di* + infinitivo.



Sì chiaramente...m'era sfuggito nel copia incolla (lo so che si mette..infatti nell'esempio sotto ce l'ho messo !) 
Ho quotato perché volevo sottolineare che in italiano segue l'infinito! 

Pues entonces...los nativos nos confirmáis que hacer como es el corrispondente de FAR FINTA DI? Graciasss!


----------



## flljob

yo said:


> *Sí*, que predendes que estas estudiando, pero en realidad haces cualquier otra cosa menos estudiar.


 
pretender, aquí, es un anglicismo. Deberías haber dicho _finjo estudiar_


----------

